# Viper Responder One 4203V Remote Start Issue



## safdawg (Dec 31, 2010)

A few months ago I installed a Reponder One 4203V two way one button remote start with xpresskit PKALL on a 2009 Toyota Sienna and has worked flawlessly until recently. Maybe one time out of 20 it will remote start with either of the two keychain remote starters. Once it does everything is ok. It will even shut it down properly everytime when I hold the button for 3 seconds via the remote or if any of the interlock shutoffs are activated(hood switch, nuetral switch, brake pedal). It will even lock/unlock properly. So reception is not an issue. I have installed in my dash a wired pushbutton for an on-board keyless remote start through the viper system and it will start it everytime also.
All this info tells me the antenna transmit receive funtions, all of the interlocks functions properly, the expresskit PKALL functions properly. The unit is set to remote start with one push of the button and have verified that is programmed properly also. And this happens when I use either of my remotes with new batteries. Any advice out there?

Mark :upset:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

safdawg said:


> A few months ago I installed a Reponder One 4203V two way one button remote start with xpresskit PKALL on a 2009 Toyota Sienna and has worked flawlessly until recently. Maybe one time out of 20 it will remote start with either of the two keychain remote starters. Once it does everything is ok. It will even shut it down properly everytime when I hold the button for 3 seconds via the remote or if any of the interlock shutoffs are activated(hood switch, nuetral switch, brake pedal). It will even lock/unlock properly. So reception is not an issue. I have installed in my dash a wired pushbutton for an on-board keyless remote start through the viper system and it will start it everytime also.
> All this info tells me the antenna transmit receive funtions, all of the interlocks functions properly, the expresskit PKALL functions properly. The unit is set to remote start with one push of the button and have verified that is programmed properly also. And this happens when I use either of my remotes with new batteries. Any advice out there?
> 
> Mark :upset:


 Not sure what your asking other than the remote doesn't work I'd suggest reprogramming it to the remote stater.


----------



## safdawg (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry for any confusion, In a nut shell the remote will *not* start the remote starter except maybe 1 out of 20 times. But once remote started the other functions of the remote (remote start disable, lock/unlock etc) *will* work 100% of the time. If it recognizes the remote to perform these functions shouldn't it also recognize the function to turn on? Thanks,


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

how close is the PKALL to the tumbler? It is a transponder unit so it should be within 12" of it.


----------



## safdawg (Dec 31, 2010)

lcurle said:


> how close is the PKALL to the tumbler? It is a transponder unit so it should be within 12" of it.



It was a little further than 12". More like 2 feet. It seems to be working everytime right now. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

safdawg said:


> It was a little further than 12". More like 2 feet. It seems to be working everytime right now. Thanks for the insight.


If you in a heavy populated city down town area the RF noise will cause the unit not to work, not very likely but i have seen it happen.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah move the PKALL closer to the tumbler and it should be fine, if your parked next to High Voltage powerlines, they will cause these units to screw up.


----------



## stategrounds (Feb 1, 2011)

Can anyone help me find the install manual for the Viper 4203v. I getting ready to purchase one and want to see what all I'll need to do it. I've installed about four different units but never a Viper. 
I'm not looking for the users guide or operational book. I'm hoping for the installation book.ray:

Thanks,
Bob


----------

